# UN calls for abolition of the death penalty



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*UN calls for abolition of the death penalty*
*Guardian Unlimited - 8 hours ago*
A UN general assembly committee yesterday passed a draft resolution calling for an end to the death penalty in a debate that put the US in the same camp as Iran and Syria.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I'm calling for the aboltion of the U.N, kick em out and send em to France.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Macop said:


> I'm calling for the aboltion of the U.N, kick em out and send em to France.


I second the motion.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Mostly everyone ignores the UN anyway


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I believe you all know what I think of the UN...


----------

